# What happened to the i777UCPLC5 Leak



## agh1701 (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought DesignGears was goint to release it Wendsday night. Is the one click still going to be released?


----------



## RockRatt (Jan 30, 2012)

He gave it to Task650 only at xda I believe. Task has a stock version there jn the android development section and I made a rom based off of it in the ported section. He did not release a 1-click for it. There is supposed to be another newer leak coming out soon as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using RootzWiki


----------

